# Last seen - question



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Simple question, not a difficulty.

I was checking “Last seen” for a new OP today and that person didn’t have one.
They are a premium member if that matters.

How can a person not have a “Last Seen”?

The profile was not private.
Other members looked fine.

Maybe it’s a premium member setting or something?

Just curious.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

There can be 2 causes of this. First, if they have not logged in since the software update, the system will not have "last seen" data to display and there will not be any information in that case. The second can be related to privacy settings under Preferences.










If they have disabled this option, they will not be shown as actively online or show "last seen" publicly.

Daniel


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Administrator said:


> There can be 2 causes of this. First, if they have not logged in since the software update, the system will not have "last seen" data to display and there will not be any information in that case. The second can be related to privacy settings under Preferences.
> 
> View attachment 84126
> 
> ...


Ahhh, gotcha. Many thanks, I thought that setting only affected the bit in the profile about what they were doing, not the whole last seen line.

Thanks for the quick response!


----------

